# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 37)



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._*



*
*When did you feel you had fully developed your own artistic vision and what is it today?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 6, 2014)

Well I'm not fully developed yet. I am still working it. Haven't quite figured out what I want to do or am best at and working on my "own" vision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't believe I'm anywhere near fully developed yet. I've been woodworking (with some regularity) for about 20 years and I feel like I'm about halfway there. Still trying to get there though! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 6, 2014)

I'll let you know when it happens

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## wombat (Sep 6, 2014)

It's like my mom once said " You've got a hidden talent, I just don't know what it is ?"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## brandon (Sep 7, 2014)

I can't say it's fully developed but as far as artistic I do some pretty cool stuff with Popsicle sticks. I know a lot of people don't consider that type of thing woodworking but it allows me to make some saw dust even when everyone is sleeping lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 7, 2014)

I am not sure that it is possible to answer this question as artistic impressions can change daily and what was my vision yesterday may change directions today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 7, 2014)

Still developing and I hope I stay that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 7, 2014)

I only have had a half a cup of coffee and it is way too early for such highly technical questions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sorry Mike....I'll try to make the next one easy for ya....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 7, 2014)

I think the most artsy fartsy stuff I do comes off the scroll saw or lathe. I really don't think I have any artistic talent, I can't draw. My son used to make very cool drawings, he didn't get that from me, lol. A vision? I don't think I ever have a vision of where I want to be, it just kinda happens, usually based on an impulse or something I need. I don't really have my own style, I just copy others that I like. Like mission style, green and green, maloof, prarie style, and others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't have any artistic vision... Certainly not anything consistent. I see makers who routinely crank out top notch stuff of a particular type, and I'm somewhat envious that they have that kind of drive and focus. For me, it's all about the process... I get a kick out of refining techniques and figuring out ways to accomplish hair brained ideas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't think I'm dead yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 7, 2014)

If I could title a book to respond to this question, it would be: "My Woodworking Journey.". Not sure I will reach the destination! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

